# new battery designation



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

the new cell is better called continuous tab than tabless.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

A battery tab is something that you usually solder or spot weld to. I think that in this case, Tesla is going to compression fit to it, although I didn't seem to see that part of the solution.

So yea, tabless from a semantic point of view may not be quite right, but then again, it didn't look tab-less because the seemed to have cuts to support circular winding. So thousand tab may be a little clearer from our point of view.


----------

